

How to hack your body: Can you get fit in six minutes a week - jyothi
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/06/24/can-you-get-fit-in-six-minutes-a-week/

======
qslug
Rock climbers have known this for a while. Climbing long sustained routes
builds endurance, but not strength. Short strenuous bouldering problems build
both endurance and strength.

Personally I think climbing is the perfect hacker sport. Climbing nearly
always favors forethought and elegance over brute force. Bouldering problems
are so named because they ideally require several iterations to find the
optimal path. Sometime a single moment of insight is all it takes for a
problem to go from very hard to trivial (in the hacker sense of the word); yet
there is always something new to learn, even from trivial problems.

------
FluidDjango
Well it worked for rats. And looks pretty good for youth. But there need to be
caveats.

?How many in middle age will respond to "a few minutes of intense exercise to
point of pain" with heart attack?

?What about mental health? Research findings in recent decades suggest
something more sustained is needed for the endorphin boost that fights
depression.

------
fizx
Every day, I bike from downtown SF (work) to the top of Russian Hill (home) on
a fixed gear bike (~1 mile, ~500ft elevation gain).

About once every month or two, I bike 50-150 miles in a day, and don't find it
problematic.

